

Godaddy DNS Outage? - jarsj

Is anyone else facing this ? I am seeing it on couple of my domains.
======
avnerner
Seems like it. We too see issues right now.

------
Eclyps
I had one go down about 40 mins ago. Just came back up.

------
skram
I have domains on GoDaddy that are currently working.

